# Ok..lets hear from you guys,.Of all the large game I mean all..which is your favorite



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am speaking about which you like to eat. For flavor on the grill, stew, burger,sauage,lanyagers and/or however you like it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Elk fajitas, deer summer sausage, deer or elk jerky. OK I'm hungry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Elk fajitas, deer or elk jerky, venison summer sausage, oh and fried perch not really big game just big eatin'. I've had moose and it was delicious but it was not my kill (unfortunately). My friends wife makes a deer stew that is awesome, I have tried to duplicate it but to no avail, she's being tight lipped about the ingredients. And what is a lanyagers?

I thought I posted that first post but it was not there when I looked back??? hhhmmm


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wild sheep, Northern moose ( RIBS ) , elk, pretty well any type of sausage made from wild game is good, if you have done your work when you dropped it then theirs not much that can go wrong when experimenting on the sausage line, and jerky ( you can also make in your oven ), lanyagers if its what I think he's talking about are a semi dried flat sausage, light smoked, can be a bit spicy, a European recipe.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Elk fajitas, deer or elk jerky, venison summer sausage, oh and fried perch not really big game just big eatin'. I've had moose and it was delicious but it was not my kill (unfortunately). My friends wife makes a deer stew that is awesome, I have tried to duplicate it but to no avail, she's being tight lipped about the ingredients. And what is a lanyagers?
> 
> I thought I posted that first post but it was not there when I looked back??? hhhmmm


Lanyagers.....ah man you have to have some. !!
When I get my next animal I will make some and send em to who ever would like to try them MMM...you are right Hassell !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Wild sheep, Northern moose ( RIBS ) , elk, pretty well any type of sausage made from wild game is good, if you have done your work when you dropped it then theirs not much that can go wrong when experimenting on the sausage line, and jerky ( you can also make in your oven ), lanyagers if its what I think he's talking about are a semi dried flat sausage, light smoked, can be a bit spicy, a European recipe.


Wild sheep,,,,never have had chance to try it....they are a prize few get to be rewarded with here in Ohio/Mich. So Hassell...discibe what the flavor is like.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have desert Bighorn sheep here but getting drawn is pretty tough. I wonder if they are as good as their northern neighbors ?

Sign me up for the lanyagers, sausage is on the same shelf as bacon... only met one I wouldn't eat (blood)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Wild sheep,,,,never have had chance to try it....they are a prize few get to be rewarded with here in Ohio/Mich. So Hassell...discibe what the flavor is like.


 I know we talked about it on another thread but can't remember where it was, looked this morning, Cat and I were throwing it back and forth cause it was at the top of his list also, nothing like the taste of domestic sheep, like the best moose and elk put together taste?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We have desert Bighorn sheep here but getting drawn is pretty tough. I wonder if they are as good as their northern neighbors ?
> 
> Sign me up for the lanyagers, sausage is on the same shelf as bacon... only met one I wouldn't eat (blood)


 Probably close to ours, maybe a bit sweeter cause of the grasses!!, we have 5 species of sheep in my province, all of the California Bighorn that are now in California are from Canada.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm surprised that the California tree hugger association didn't demand that they import some of your wolves too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm surprised that the California tree hugger association didn't demand that they import some of your wolves too.


 I'll start making the arrangements!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey the wolves once roamed there also I just figured that they would want them back.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WILD TURKEY (the bird, not the bourbon)!!!!!! So much better than the fat domesticated ones. Not as dry and FULL OF FLAVOR!

Helps big time too that my wife is a wild game genius in the kitchen.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

U must try turkey jerky UUUUmMMMm. not ground slightly frozen breast marinated then slow smoked over mesquite wood with alittle bourbon(Wild Turkey) for a hint of taste. Lite misting not over open flames


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> WILD TURKEY (the bird, not the bourbon)!!!!!! So much better than the fat domesticated ones. Not as dry and FULL OF FLAVOR!
> 
> Helps big time too that my wife is a wild game genius in the kitchen.


Tell us how your wife prepares your birds ?? I have had only one that I liked. It was deep fried and was great...all the rest were just not that good. Had one smoke it was ok..but nothing to get excited as you sound. So give it up. lol


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Tell us how your wife prepares your birds ?? I have had only one that I liked. It was deep fried and was great...all the rest were just not that good. Had one smoke it was ok..but nothing to get excited as you sound. So give it up. lol


LOL, ok OAC. I'll ask her.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hickory smoked whitetail backstrap from a 2 year old doe...Throw the whole thing on the smoker and let er rip!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Elk Green Chili Stew (diced) and good jerky


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MMMM green chile and fresh tortillas.
Try elk carne asada, you'll like it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife makes a killer venison spaghetti too. Come to think of it, pretty much EVERYTHING she does is incredible.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...our wives might be sisters


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> My wife makes a killer venison spaghetti too. Come to think of it, pretty much EVERYTHING she does is incredible.


I'm guessing she must read your posts here too?
















Hi, Brandi!!!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Axis and Elk. Smoked, cured and peppered backstrap is my very favorite.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wilded said:


> Axis and Elk. Smoked, cured and peppered backstrap is my very favorite.


 What does the Axis compare to in taste to our deer family?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> What does the Axis compare to in taste to our deer family?


Very close to Elk. It is my favorite. ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Where do you find Axis deer anyhow ? I have seen them on ranches but not certain where they originate


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Where do you find Axis deer anyhow ? I have seen them on ranches but not certain where they originate


India and Indonesia, but there are more in Texas than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha ha, have any photos ??


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are a couple for you. ET J
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>


















<o> </o>


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yepp I thought that was the deer....they look like a small elk too ?? How much do they weigh ? 160 pound ? Nice looking buck you have there ! or do you call em bulls ?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I call them bucks and does just like whitetail. A 175 pound buck is a big buck. About the size of our Texas Desert Mule Deer. Hard to hunt when free ranging, but excellent eating and a beautiful animal.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are a couple of nice looking bucks there Ed. I love the spots.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Here are a couple for you. ET J
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
> 
> 
> ...


Would LOVE to have a shot at an Axis! This deer season I am pretty much expecting to have to lay low. Here in TX, ranchers have given up cattle to raise deer. I guess money is the motivator! I'm used to the midwest where deer are a major burden on farmers and have to be eliminated. :/


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonder if Axis deer are any more easy than Whitetail to raise...by that I am referring to calmness.

Whitetail are just wound too tight. At least mine were.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Depends on how they are raised. I find that bottle raised they are not quite as high strung as whitetail. I find that free ranging they are harder to hunt than whitetail.

Chris I will not be hunting Axis unless I get drawn on a State Hunt. I pretty much will have to settle for a whitetail doe as I let my daughter take our families buck off the family place. ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Whitetail are that was also. If started on the bottle when they are a couple days old they tend to be a much differant animal.

Are there many free ranging ?

What did you do...take a picture of the buck before you shoot it ?? Looks like the same one.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

the second buck is a different buck but he is on the mantle also. I was guiding hunts for the Ranch these were on and they let me kill a couple after I had got a group their bucks. 90 percent of Axis bucks look like they came out of the same mold. ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice looking animals for certain. I saw one once in Florida. I took a group of guys down to help a freind clean up his cattle ranch after huricane Charlie came through. One day I looked out on to the pasture and a buck looking just like these was standing there about 40 yards away somewhere I have a photo. He had a smaller rack though just shorter but still in velvet. The owner of the ranch had never seen him before or after.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The Brady ranch in Florida has thousands of them and they have spread to other parts of Florida. I like them better than our native whitetail, but I will take some flack for that statement. ET


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

When it comes to eating axis and fallow (?) rank high in flavor in my opinion !!!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

young piglets turned over an open fire and I also like hog, and deer hind quarters cooked in the ground. AWSOME!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Axis are harder to raise in South TX for Sure They will have their Babies Right in the open and Leave them there Predators are tough on them! They are a Beautiful Animal though, I Love to Watch them! Never took one but have seen a Plenty Maybe One of these days I will get the chance to take one.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Elk, any way I can get it. Deer, backstrap, barbecue. Heck, I'd try anything once. Try Javalina Jerky, normally Lina is pretty rank, but it was surprisingly tasty.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wild Sheep is still at the top of the list followed by elk and moose from the north.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

of all the big game you have mention you have left out three of the best eland red stag and fall bear


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my best remembered is back strap of an is speed goat that has been eating lots of sage.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have Some Stag in the freezer it is good, but I preffered the Moose over stag and I never tasted bear.

Here is a recipe that I came across in a Wildgame Cookbook from the 30's I thought maybe some of you would try it and let me know if its good as the book said, as I seem to be having a problem getting all the ingrediants...

It starts out like this...

Wildgame Brew

2lbs of Venison Fine Ground!

1 lb of Turkey Breast Fine Ground.

1/2 lb of Pheasant Fine Ground

1/2 lb of Possum Hind Quarter fine ground.

1/3 lb of Coyote hind Quarter fine ground

2 cups of fat from a wild hog ( prefferably corn fed)

4 Large Onions

Two cloves of Garlic

6 tablespoons of black pepper

2 table spoons of cayene pepper

6 Bell peppers

12 Bay Leaves

Salt as needed

Last but not least a Pint of Wild Turkey

Thoroughly Mix all the ingrediants Place in pan and cook at 350 Degf for 4 hours or until completely done in the middle

DELICIOUS! or so they say


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> 1/3 lb of Coyote hind Quarter fine ground


That sounds lovely Richard! Coyote!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What no bobcat or Mtn. Lion !! That sure wasn't Julia Childs recipe.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I didnt figure we could fit those in man sorry maybe next time LOL


----------



## pastorscory (Oct 19, 2011)

I just smoked an Elk roast on the smoker today. Awesome smoke ring and tasty...it was awesome. I used a butter and spices injectable marinade to give it some more flavor. Mmmmmm....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds excellent !

Hey BTW....welcome to PT Pastoscory ! Where did you end up with an elk roast ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum pastorscory... The elk sounds good to me. What kind of wood did you smoke it with ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT pastorscory.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to PT pastorscory


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Anything elk, and deer roast smoked then sliced thin with grilled onions on rye bread.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys ...

Ran across this new website ( he is still working on it, but ...) he had an article about cooking elk ... http://www.huntingourusa.com/how_to_cook_elk.html.

He said if the meat is "gamey" tasting for the picky eaters... to use the beef broth..

My fav is bison meat ... I wish I could eat it full time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Brandon.

I read his article and he is correct, I don't take game meat from others, unlessI know what it has been through. Too many people have no idea what they are subjecting it to while cleaning it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Brandon.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Elk, Elk, and Elk.... My 2nd choice is Deer and I also like wild game birds Like Grouse and mountain Quail. But there is nothing better than a great big Elk steak with fresh Morel Mushrooms!! Man I'm hungry now!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

CARIBOU! It's better than sex.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> CARIBOU! It's better than sex.


You live longer Mick I'll die happy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> CARIBOU! It's better than sex.


You're doing it wrong Mick.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I must be!







I guess I will just have to keep practicing until I get it right.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> I must be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure its not on your own!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

DEAL!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You live longer Mick I'll die happy!


I'm with you on this matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> I'm with you on this matt.


Too right!


----------



## Sh1pper (Feb 8, 2012)

Deer Chili,deer tenderized loin sandwiches,homemade deer summer sausage smoke by me with cherry wood warmed up in the micro-wave and put with cheese on a cracker then fight over them with the family
deer chops soaked in water for 1 hour with Lawry's seasoned salt then grilled with nothin else ...OH boy Howdy this is good


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> CARIBOU! It's better than sex.


There is not much nutrition in caribou, really bland.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Myself Moose is number one then Bear . Bear is a very dark meat greasy some boil it a bit before cooking it. It is tender and good tasting .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Of all the Wild Game I have eaten I Like Moose Best followed by Bison, Elk and Deer. I LOVE ME SOME MOOSE STEW!

I'm Wondering What is the Craziest things Y'all have Tried. I Tried Nutria over a campfire One time when i was a kid, It Really was Not Bad! Considering we were early teens camping out in the Swamps of Louisiana!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

elk , then moose, then antelope then deer. I know a lot of people that don't like antelope but I have always found it to be very tender and delicious. suspect many got a taste from one that was not taken very good care of when field dressing.

never tried caribou but suspect it would be fairly high on the list of best.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

can't hardly bear to eat bear ,though beer is pretty good , cept I barely drink anymore cause to much of it leads to the the kind of sex mick was talking about


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Wow I just took the time to read the comments! Yall got me rolling over here! Never ate Anything Better than SeX! JMO


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

cept maybe fish tacos ???

some are better then others.

and beaver , worst beaver you can get is still the best beaver you'll have on most days.


----------



## chiefbubba (Dec 7, 2014)

ebbs said:


> WILD TURKEY (the bird, not the bourbon)!!!!!! So much better than the fat domesticated ones. Not as dry and FULL OF FLAVOR!
> 
> Helps big time too that my wife is a wild game genius in the kitchen.


Same here Wild turkey is by far the best wild game meat to me. Too bad they're so tough to hunt. LOL. I cut them into nuggets or fingers and fry them. I've had moose jerky which was good. I attended a wild game dinner one time at a local collage years and years ago and they cooked a little of everything. I don't remember anything I didn't like. Bubba


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Antelope is probably our favorite game meat. I trap a fair bit and we regularly have beaver for dinner. It's tough to beat pot roast style or in tacos with a bunch of cilantro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

